# My 2013 Lures



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone Just thought I would post some pictures of some of the lures I made this summer. Just a little bit of everything from Walleye lures to ice fishing jigs. Ive learned a lot of from everyone on everything from how to make molds to airbrush tips and tricks. Its a great site you have here tons of helpful information. So I thought I would show everyone what Ive learned this past year.

I thought if Im going to start this the first thing I have to do is learn how to paint with a airbrush. What good would it be to make hand or home made fishing lures if I couldnt paint them. So I picked up some lure blanks to practice on. A couple of Mag Shads and a few Super Ciscos. This is how they turned out.

My next project was to make a couple of lure molds. The first one I decided to make out of a Bomber lure called a BADONK-A-DONK only because I cant carve a turkey let alone a fishing lure but I thought it would be good for my first mold. After I made it I found I was able to make three different lures from the one mold. The first one was some Bass spinner baits. The second was some ice fishing jigs I was able to get some lead weight and even a rattle in them. The third was a Salmon trolling lure to run behind a dodger or Spin Doctor.

Well I thought sooner or later I going to have to learn how to carve a lure so the first one was a 4 inch minnow bait. It went well so I decided to try a 5 inch minnow bait. After I made a mold of each of the wooden master blanks this is how the lures turned out. 

I want take this opportunity to thank everyone for your help that everyone gave on all my questions. I found the help very useful. I have some more ideas floating around for next year. I hope in time I can make lures that look as good as the ones Ive seen on this site. I just love this hobby I wish I had more time to enjoy it.

Thanks again everyone. Happy holidays


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Um... would you mind a pm?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW those are nice! fantastic job! Those jigging spoon ones are wicked!

John


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you TIGGER Ive collected and admired you work for a long time. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

BigFish614 I dont mind pms


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are simply awesome. Great work


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I admire both your work and the way you approached the challenges of learning all the various aspects of the hobby.

Your work is outstanding on a number of levels and it also stands as a tribute to the sharing of information on forums like this one.

Please post more of your work as time goes on. I particularly like the yellow and gold bait you posted. Those colors really seem to like each other!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy cow! Those all look fantastic! Great job


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

